# RV Capital Wholesalers



## iporta (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone bought an RV from RV Capital Wholesalers? We are thinking about buying from them,  but first we want to see some recommendations from other individulas who have dealt with them. We have seen posts on other forums from people who have bought from RV Direct and RV Wholesalers, but we haven't seen anything about RV Capital Wholesalers other than the testimonials they have on thier own web site


----------



## C Nash (Oct 12, 2008)

Re: RV Capital Wholesalers

Welcome to the forum iporta. Be careful of the testimonials you see on a business web site.  May be the owner that post it   I'm leary of wholesalers.  Get prices from them and then go to a local dealer with the specs to see the difference in prices.  Remember also that service after the sale is worth a lot. Sorry I can't offer any info on the wholesaler.


----------



## campers4u (Oct 13, 2008)

Re: RV Capital Wholesalers

dont know anything about them ,but any dealer can wholesale a unit when its out of state. its all about service after the sale or saving you money ,,,, where are you from?  what kind of unit are you looking at?   there is a few of us dealers that pop in this site, we can let you know if its a deal or not


----------



## iporta (Oct 14, 2008)

Re: RV Capital Wholesalers

Thanks for the replies.  I am in Texas, looking to buy a new Puma 253 fifth wheel with specific options.  I got a quote for roughly $17000 from RV Capital Wholeslaers and took it to my local dealer.  He was higher by about $3000. That was after telling me he could "beat anybody elses price no matter what the circumstances".  Oh-Kay!  I've done a lot of research on buying direct (well, it feels like a lot of research to me, anyway), and I've heard the pros and cons of the "who will service it" issue.  I would rather buy locally, but for a $3000 difference, I'm going to go with the out-of-state dealer.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 14, 2008)

Re: RV Capital Wholesalers

Man, if you don't take any other advise, take this.  BUY SOMETHING BETTER THAN A PUMA!  One of the cheapest trailers made.  There are so many out there SO much better and they don't cost that much more.

ONE big thing that sets the price is FREIGHT.  Your RV wholesalers is in Indiana, you are in TEXAS, that is a cost your dealer can't fight.  It will cost you to travel to IN, to get the trailer, maybe not 3,000, but talk to your local dealer.  I bet you can work something out, if you really want a Puma.


----------



## iporta (Oct 15, 2008)

RE: RV Capital Wholesalers

Yes, that's something that occured to me before.  Thanks for reminding me. I was a little concerned about Puma quallity since the price for their units seems to be consistently lower than similar-size fifth wheels.  I think my husband and I are going to take your advice and look at some other manufacturers that sell fifth wheels in the 24-27' range.  Any suggestions? I especially liked the Puma 253 because they have a lot of storage in the "hall" area and they have the options we want, such as an electric awning, outside grill and 2 chairs instead of a couch.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 15, 2008)

Re: RV Capital Wholesalers

I sell Gulf Stream and SunnyBrook.  Gulf Stream makes 5th wheels in the size range you are looking at.  Conquest and Innsbruck are the names to look at, same trailer just different names.  I dont know what is sold around you in Texas.  I could sell you either one, if you find one you like.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 16, 2008)

Re: RV Capital Wholesalers

Hey iporta, welcome to the forum.   Kenneth at Grandview Trailer Sales is a straight shooter and will give you good advice.  Unlike many of the individuals that try to get free advertising on this forum, Kenneth pays to advertise here and that helps us keep this forum on the air.


----------

